# New on here



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi all , new to the forums in general . Looking for feedback and a place to post pictures of my walking sticks I'm making and to ask fellow enthusiasts questions. In progress of my first snake walking stick and wanted to see some other amateurs at work while I continue my builds.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Jnagz. You came to the right place; we love seeing what other makers are doing and always willing to give feedback or advice.


----------



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks dww2 ,how do I post a picture to show you ? It's a practice stick for many reasons but its turned out okay so far I suppose.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

The way I usually do it is to click "More Reply Options." A little box will appear saying "Browse" and you can pick the one you want to share right from your computer's picture files.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome! What Dana said: Always happy to see other people's work and help out where we can.

Are those spoons in your avatar? I've made a couple for my wife. They're not as easy as you might think. At least not for me.


----------



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi rodney thanks for the warm welcome . 
For me it all started with spoons/ whittling. Put in alot of time bear hunting at a camp with no power and little to do but wait for the bears. Needless to say I came out with my first spoon and no bear Haha ( he only hit night time). So far I've done about 5 spoons all different kinds of wood and the ball in the cage and wooden link out of pine. I'll get to posting some pics of the stick just got off work and I'm just outside working on it now again !


----------



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

And yes I agree they are actually difficult . Once you get into a bowl or spoon it's just like a stick and you want to be precise and we all know stuff just happens Haha. Like cutting myself badly on an island at bass opening tournament this year far from any help .Beers helped create and divert the situation lol.


----------



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

Mike stinnett has been a big influence 
Along with david fisher. Here is the first walking stick I'm doing its about 35% complete . ( birch I cut this winter in the way of the atv trails). Bit green and I took off to much materiel and used to small a stick I realized. It carves good and no signs of cracking though where as all my other sticks I was drying improperly cracked and this just started out of boredom. Just started pyrography , you must realize I need to practice drawing, carving , power carving, different tools, techniques patience and pyrography and painting now to ( thanks Mike Stinnett). All of that practice is combined on this stick


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's looking good so far. I was watching one of Mike's videos. He started with about a 6" diameter dead pine log or branch that he found. A lot of material to remove to get to the finished product.


----------



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks rodney , I'm almost finished the pyrography it's taken me all week to.do the scales after work .. do you think I should seal it or would that just fill in the texture I just made ? And yeah it's the only chunk I had kicking around unfortunately. I have to cut and dry some more bigger ones when I can get down to my parents place in the country. How do you dry your pine?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't use any pine. I use either natural hardwoods or kiln dried hardwoods for my shanks. The hardwoods that I harvest for handle material look like a pile of firewood only worse. Most firewood is relatively straight. I go for the crooked ugly stuff that nobody wants.

Figure a year per inch of thickness to dry. If you live somewhere drier maybe less time. Too quick will cause splits and checking. It looked pretty dry where Mike Stinnett gets his wood. Probably why he finds dead stuff -it's already mostly dry and any splitting is already done.


----------



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

Good advice thanks Rodney I will put it to use . Here is a picture of the stick today , decided not to put much more time into this one and get to collecting some wood to dry.


----------



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

Rodney I finished this one today for my wife, not sure of the kind of wood 
I've since ordered a eastern trees book from amazon and will go back to the tree. Carved well . It's my take on a Welsh spoon I suppose


----------

